# Dura Ace 7700 Derailleur squeak



## lyang (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi,
I noted a rear derailleur squeak that I traced down to the upper derailleur wheel (the one without arrows). I think it is coming from an aluminum shim found around the wheel's axle. I tried oiling and greasing all around the axle, shim and inside the wheel cup but cannot get rid of the squeak. Does anyone know of a fix? Can one order a new wheel? My other bike, (also Dura Ace 9 speed gruppo) doesn't have this problem.
Len


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

ahh.. many options my friend. 

The top pulley on the dura-ace derailleur is not sealed. It can be removed using the appropriate allen key (can't remember proper size offhand). Once removed, the circular metal plates on each side of the pulley will fall off. Put some light oil on the interior of the pulley. Don't poke out the metal cylinder seated inside the pulley because it contains a small race and bearings that are a pain in the ass to re-seat. When re-inserting the pulley in the derailleur cage make sure to use a little lock-tite on the bolt - you don' t want that sucker coming out!

You can also order replacement pulleys, but that's unnecessary unless plastic teeth on the pulley are showing wear. 

one more thing.. I believe the lower pulley has a "forward" direction, so if you remove that one make sure to re-insert it with the same orientation (forward is marked on the pulley). I think if you look closely at the upper pulley you will notice it's 'symmetric' (for lack of a better word), and doesn't have a designated forward or backward direction. 

the maintenance section @ cyclingnews.com is a good resource and may be worth checking. it covers rear derailleur maintenance.

ciao.


----------



## lyang (Oct 26, 2004)

*Thanks for replying*

Hey thanks for the feedback.
I did the lubrication thing inside the pulley but it still squeaks. I think the wheel is supposed to spin around the metal cylinder where I presume the bearings are since it moves easily here at this interface between the cylinder and the surrounding plastic wheel. What I think is happening that the metal cylinder is spinning around a aluminum shim which is around the axle located inside the cylinder. It's the unintended movement around the shim that is making the racket. I'll check cyclingnews.com
Len



leadag said:


> ahh.. many options my friend.
> 
> The top pulley on the dura-ace derailleur is not sealed. It can be removed using the appropriate allen key (can't remember proper size offhand). Once removed, the circular metal plates on each side of the pulley will fall off. Put some light oil on the interior of the pulley. Don't poke out the metal cylinder seated inside the pulley because it contains a small race and bearings that are a pain in the ass to re-seat. When re-inserting the pulley in the derailleur cage make sure to use a little lock-tite on the bolt - you don' t want that sucker coming out!
> 
> ...


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds like a warranty. Call shimano ask for Rob Bush


----------



## lyang (Oct 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up just ordering a new derailleur wheel and that solved the problem. I have 3 bikes with Dura Ace derailleurs and this is the only one that squeaked. It probably was a defect in the derailleur wheel that could have covered by warranty. 
Len


----------

